# FS: 65 gallon package deal [picture update] SOLD!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Package deal comes with: 
65 gallon tank c/w glass tops 36 long x 18 depth x 25 high
Visa therm 250 watt heater
hob Aqua-clear 70 filter with all the media
whisper air pump
#3 sponge filter
thermometer
Ever popular Hagen Glo 2 bulb HO fixture with bulbs
big bag of fake plants
small pail of river rocks & approx. 10 lbs of eco complete All for $150


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow good deal


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw this tank setup yesterday and looks mint.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump up...........


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Free bump for good deal...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, what are the dimensions?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ pretty sure its 3 feet long and 24 inches wide. forgot about the height though..

I tried to help


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

If I had the cash Id take this in a second, good luck on the sale (awesome deal)


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Dimensions 36 x 18 x 25, picture is updated


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

bump.................... Sold


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

How is this not sold yet? Its a 65 gal people not a 25! 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah this seems bananas to me too , free bump for a heck of a deal,


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I would be all over this as I am in the market for a tank around this size but I need a stand


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Emily said:


> I would be all over this as I am in the market for a tank around this size but I need a stand


PM Laurie about adding the stand to the package for a bit extra $$.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

sold......................!


----------

